# Vintage Raider Snowmobile for sale!



## chopperloui

I have a Raider 440T for sale. In extremely good shape, runs nice. Cover, spare set of tracks and an extra carb goes with this package. Great for vintage shows and relic rides! A real cockpit experience! $950 obo Near Bad Axe. Mi. 989-551-903one


----------



## bigcountrysg

only if I had money. This is a classic sled and well worth the price if it runs great.


----------



## starky

I remember seeing one of those burn up on Houghton Lake during Tipuptown in about 1974-5.


----------



## Ricky D

chopperloui said:


> I have a Raider 440T for sale. In extremely good shape, runs nice. Cover, spare set of tracks and an extra carb goes with this package. Great for vintage shows and relic rides! A real cockpit experience! $950 obo Near Bad Axe. Mi. 989-551-903one
> View attachment 73194


Is this still for sale?


----------

